# '86 Quantum synchro rough idol



## TPayneGotQuantum (Aug 18, 2019)

New fuel pump. New battery. Spark plugs look ok. Air filter new, duct in good shape. Car idols high then dies. Idol is inconsistent and when I give it some gas, it putters out. Any suggestions? What's the next step?
Thanks


----------



## TPayneGotQuantum (Aug 18, 2019)

Its idols really smooth when above 2000 rpms


----------



## DieselMike (Jul 26, 2005)

Carefully clean the fuel distributor plate under the boot and above air cleaner. Make sure it moves easily. Make certain you have no vacuum leaks. Next step will be to check the fuel pressures. I had an issue with my 84 Q that mostly turned out to be the hose between the fuel pump and the fuel sender was shot and leaking. I had to carefully cut the old hose at the fittings and clamp some fuel injection line in place. Still stumbles cold... I will probably have to fine tune the pressures and the CO adjustment.


----------



## TPayneGotQuantum (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you. I'll check it out and get back to the thread this weekend hopefully.


----------



## mcgoverner (Jan 28, 2016)

curious what the issue was? did you resolve it?


----------

